# Monster THX Tower Bass Module 200



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

Has anyone heard these subwoofers? They retailed for $1300 but you can get them now for less then $300. I have a Velodyne FSR-1500 and am going to add three more subs to my theater. I don't need $1000+ dollar subs (that's what I spent on the FSR-1500 in the late 90's), I want decent subs since I will have 4 in my theater.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

these can be heard at our local Ultimate Electronics store. That store goes by different names in different parts of the country, so I don't know if there is one in your area. They are to be used in pairs for THX (I think). I believe my SVSound PB12-Plus/2 does a better job, but, that is just my opinion. Remember different rooms, placement, sound absorbtion, etc. play a big role in how subs sound. Dennis


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

Never heard them, but they are very nice looking subs. I, along with most others here, am not a big Monster fan.


----------



## digital desire (Dec 17, 2006)

brandonnash said:


> Never heard them, but they are very nice looking subs. I, along with most others here, am not a big Monster fan.


And that's being nice!


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I've bought one Monster product before. One of their THX coax digital cables. 6 ft for $5 on clearance. It was a little thicker than most cables, but being I was using it for digital audio there was no distinct difference between that and a cheap rca cable. I guess I bought half of a cheap rca pair. 

As far as the sub goes, if you have the money to buy it and have listened to it and like it I would buy it. For my $300 I would DIY. You'd almost easily get the performance of what you would get with the monster sub. For just a little more you could put down a pair of them easily. 

If you're just looking for a sub and don't want to build it, I'm prone to recommend SVS, Epik, and Elemental Designs. All use proven designs and good quality components. No gimmicky stuff like a tiny enclosure and EQ'd to the max that induces horrible distortions and still limit the sub audible stuff. Just big woofers, big power, and big boxes.


----------

